# Blueberries



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm drowning in them! What a blessing! :bouncy:

I've dehydrated, frozen, made umpty variations of jam and preserves, pancakes, muffins, quick bread. We're gorging ourselves on fresh, eating as we pick.

Any recipe suggestions are welcome. Thank you.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

Flash freeze them on cookie sheets (so they don't clump together in the freezer) and then put them in zip lock bags and store in the freezer and use as needed. I do this with strawberries all the time. I can't remember where I read it, but they say you can freeze anything that you would see in the freezer section at the store like this, and it works. I do cantaloupe and honey dew this way too.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Blueberry Vinegar. Perfect for summer salads. How about making Blueberry Juice using the recipe for easy Grape Juice? Blueberry Syrup too. I always flash freeze like BKB and sometimes will cook them, strain juice using a jelly bag and freeze the juice until I have more time to can. Oh, and I think you forgot pie 

Here is a recipe for Blueberry Cinnamon Cake that my mother always made:

*Blueberry-Cinnamon Cake*

1/2-cup butter
1-cup sugar
2 eggs
2 1/2 cups sifted cake flour
1 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2-teaspoon salt
Â½ cup milk
1 1/2 cup fresh blueberries
3 Tablespoons sugar mixed with 1-teaspoon cinnamon

Cream butter. Add 1-cup sugar and beat until light. Add eggs one at a time, beating well after each. Sift together flour, baking powder, and salt and add alternately with milk, beating until smooth. Fold in berries. Pour into a greased 9x9x2-inch glass-baking dish. Sprinkle with sugar-cinnamon mixture. Bake in moderate oven about 375 degrees for about 40 minutes. Cut into squares and serve hot.

This recipe also helped us sell our home years ago


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Several hundred pounds of frozen blueberries in freezers
20 1-gallon jars of dehydrated blueberries
Lost count of muffins, biscuits, pies, tarts, gelatins, custards (due to the hordes of eat-on-the-fly nibblers)

120 pints preserves/jam
40 pints syrup

I did manage to use up some soon to expire cream cheese by making six blueberry cheesecakes and freezing them before the "food flies" could start slicing.

Season runs through end of June at least; I'm tired! Corn and melons are coming on too, as well as the ongoing tomato harvest. Think I'll just freeze for now, and wait for cooler weather. It was 103 degrees in the summer kitchen yesterday. Even with fans the humidity just sucked the starch out of me. Stinks getting old 

Thanks for the responses.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried to bak canied blueberries? Is it possible?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Take a tip from zucchini growers: start leaving bags of blueberries in unlocked cars. 

I wish you were one of our neighbors, I'd be glad to help pick and take some off your hands. Might even trade for some lamb summer sausage.

Peg


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

I have canned some by just blanching briefly and using hot water bath for 10 minutes. We put those in oatmeal, cereal, smoothies - works great.


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL.. Love the zuchinni reference.

If your in or around Destin Fl I would be happy to take all you want off your hands. 

Steven


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

have you thought about selling some? blueberry season here is in late august to mid september and lots of folks put them out at the end of the driveway or set up like a lemonaide stand and got $15.00 a gallon last year. maybe the kids could pick, clean and sell for pocket money. takes the strain off you so you can focus on the next crop.

just a suggestion.
dean


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I always freeze them and wait for apple season. I have to buy my blueberries so I want the biggest bang for my buck. I combine blueberries and apples and make blueberry pie filling (about half and half). Works great....and unless you cut the apples big, you never know they are in the pie.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I make blueberry wine. It's some of the best I've ever made. Blueberry wine sells for $15 for a split (half-bottle) around here.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

where I want to said:


> Has anyone ever tried to bak canied blueberries? Is it possible?


 
LOL! It might be, if I could figure out what you asked!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

You could always send them to me :spinsmiley:


----------

